# Is my Cat Pregnant???



## Wolfpak1106 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi, 
About 1-2 Weeks ago my Female cat who is about 1.5 years old got out and she was in her heat cycle. She didn't return for 1 and 1/2 days and when I found her a male cat had her pinned under my neighbors deck and he was growling at Her and I. When she came home she stopped meowing and has been eating like she hasn't eaten for days. She has been very loving and her belly has increased in size and she is very defensive of it and has been sleeping a lot. Her nipples look larger then usual and they are red. Can you tell me if she is pregnant from the photos enclosed in the link below.

http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=D6J ... NkLA%3D%3D
http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=D6J ... pZGg%3D%3D

Thanks


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, and I'm sorry, but I really can't tell much from your photos. Your kitty is lovely, though, and it does appear in the 1st pic like her belly is looking 'rounded'? The belly pic is too bright for me to really see anything and I don't think I'm experienced enough to be able to tell by nipples if she is pregnant or not.

If your cat is not spayed and was outside and unsupervised around other cats while she was in season, I'd say it's a pretty good probability that she is pregnant. I would suggest a vet visit to be certain she is current on her shots and the vet can check her for overall health and maybe give you a guestimate for how many kittens she is carrying. An x-ray would give a more accurate count. 

At 1.5yrs old, she is fully mature and shouldn't have much problems with the pregnancy, unlike many younger (6-12mo old) cats who get pregnant while their own bodies are also trying to grow. Now, while her body is fully mature, if this is her first litter she could still have problems that first-time-mothers experience or she could have general difficulty with the birth even if she has birthed before with no problems. 

My recommendations would be to:
Establish a good relationship with a vet (bring kitty in for an exam and pay promptly).
Know how to get ahold of and get to an Emergency or After Hours Vet.
Be prepared with a quiet nesting area for her to birth her kittens, but it MUST be somewhere she cannot become inaccessible from you. You must be able to reach her at all times in case of trouble and if she needs help/vet.
Learn what you need to look for so you can recognize birthing trouble.

Is there a reason you have not had her spayed? 
If she has no medical problems preventing a spay surgery, I would opt to get her spayed as soon after weaning her kittens as possible. Also, be sure to keep her indoors entirely after she births her kittens to prevent her accidental death/injury, her bringing poisonous things to her kittens on her fur and/or you having to hand raise them due to any of these things. Though...I get the impression you keep her as an indoor-only cat and she had only escaped this particular time?
Once again, welcome to the forum and keep us updated about your kitty! =^..^=
heidi

..._this next bit isn't necessarily directed at you, but I felt it was a good opportunity for me to bring these issues up to help educate other readers about spay/neuter_...
There are many reasons why spaying is a very good health option for a kitty. Of course, it keeps them from coming into season and being frustrated because they cannot do what their body's instincts are telling them they must do. Certain cancers are prevented from forming. The cat's body isn't worn out with the constant demands of growing and nurturing litter after litter of kittens and it prevents more kittens from being born into a world where there is a huge pet over-population problem.
For male cats, neutering also helps prevent frustration if they are kept indoors. It can also help prevent 'marking' behavior from a tomcat who feels he must mark/defend his territory, even if he never goes outside. It will reduce the odor of a male cat's urine. Cancers can also be prevented from forming. In outdoor kitties it can help prevent frequent and long-distance roaming to find mates and secure a territory, which helps to lower the number of cat-fights tomcats get into and the resulting infections from bite wounds.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Wolfpak1106 said:


> Hi,
> About 1-2 Weeks ago my Female cat who is about 1.5 years old got out and she was in her heat cycle. She didn't return for 1 and 1/2 days and when I found her a male cat had her pinned under my neighbors deck and he was growling at Her and I. When she came home she stopped meowing and has been eating like she hasn't eaten for days. She has been very loving and her belly has increased in size and she is very defensive of it and has been sleeping a lot. Her nipples look larger then usual and they are red. Can you tell me if she is pregnant from the photos enclosed in the link below.
> 
> http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=D6J ... NkLA%3D%3D
> ...


I can tell you, given the time of year, and clues highlighted above, that you have a pregnant kitty. :wink: 
I only looked at the photos to see that she is a gorgeous cat. :love2
rcat


----------



## Wolfpak1106 (Mar 21, 2009)

Here are some updated pictures of my cat and her belly.  Her Nipples are no longer red but her belly seems to have enlarged (She weighs about 10 Pounds)and when you try to touch or pet her she jumps and runs away.

http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=WYP ... 9MZw%3D%3D
http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=WYP ... Pemw%3D%3D
http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=WYP ... yGdw%3D%3D
http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=WYP ... HiKA%3D%3D

Thanks


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks preggers to me :roll:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Heidi n Q said:


> My recommendations would be to:
> Establish a good relationship with a vet (bring kitty in for an exam and pay promptly).
> Know how to get ahold of and get to an Emergency or After Hours Vet.
> Be prepared with a quiet nesting area for her to birth her kittens, but it MUST be somewhere she cannot become inaccessible from you. You must be able to reach her at all times in case of trouble and if she needs help/vet.
> Learn what you need to look for so you can recognize birthing trouble.


I agree, you should have a vet involved and, if you aren't already, get up to speed on what to expect with the pregnancy and birthing. 

Do make sure to keep her in after the birth as she can get pregnant again very soon afterwards. It would be best to have her spayed as soon as your vet recommends it is safe.

Your cat is adorable, by the way!


----------



## Wolfpak1106 (Mar 21, 2009)

She weights about 11-12 pounds when she weighed 7.8 Pounds at the last vet visit. She should be around 35 days pregnant (If she is.) Is it normal and alright for her to be eating 2 1/2 to 3 cans of wet food a day? She always seems to be crying for more. She just started crying every so often not to long ago. I Don't know if she is uncomfortable or just what attention. What do you think? Her belly is so large now she also has to roll to try and lick/clean herself.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

She's growing kittens inside her! I say give her as much food as she wants. Also, most "kitten" food, formulated for weaning kittens is high protein and I believe is very good to feed to the mama cat as well. The vet will reccomend a good food for her to eat during her pregnancy, or I bet some of the lovely people here on CF have suggestions as well.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I second that. Let her eat as much as she wants. She could be eating for five or six.
rcat


----------



## Wolfpak1106 (Mar 21, 2009)

Alright, Thank you very much for your quick replies. I hope shes not eating for five or six. I already have 3 takers and im hoping I can keep 1 kittens. 3 or 4 would be great.


----------



## Wolfpak1106 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello Everyone Again,

I have a quick Question. I have recently been reading online and it says that I should start feeling her kittens move around inside of her. She is 50 days pregnant and I'm wondering if there is anything wrong? When I put my hands on her Huge Rounded out Belly area I Don't feel anything moving or squirming around inside of her. Her nipples have started to swell up and become large. She is always crying out now and late at night, following me around a lot more then usual and is much more loving. It also seems that she is starting to slow down eating and is starting to sleep more. What do you guys think?

Thank you


----------



## TerriNye (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't know what date you are going by on when she is due (saying she's 50 days) since your original post said she had been out 1-2 weeks ago so you didn't seem sure then. First of all just for the record cats "pink up" around 21 days - pinking up mean the nipples turn a bright pink - an indication of pregnancy. Since normal gestation is around 63 - 65 days if it was TWO weeks she could be at 57 days (again don't know what you are basing your days pregnant on) so she maybe closer to delivery than you think - and getting clingy is normal. And I can't always feel kitten movement even near the end.

Terri


----------



## Wolfpak1106 (Mar 21, 2009)

Well right now I'm basing my date on February 26th because thats the day the plumber came for the water heater and she got out in her heat cycle and she didn't return for 1 and 1/2 days. I don't think she got pregnant earlier because she had just started her Heat Cycle. Sorry for the confusion.

Thanks


----------



## Wolfpak1106 (Mar 21, 2009)

Angelina has officially given birth!! She started at around 4:30 May 1st! She has given birth to 8 beautiful kittens (Octomom). There are 5 Black and 3 Gray. They seem very healthy and are crawling all over each other fighting for the best nipple to feed on! I will post pictures soon after they have been thoroughly cleaned and look like cute little hair balls.  Angelina herself is tired and seems proud of her first litter of healthy kittens!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

*EIGHT!!!* :yikes Wow, what a kitty mommy! Congratulations to her and to you. Can't wait for pictures. EIGHT!


----------

